# Bulls-Celtics Game on DIRECTV



## MyBallsStillHurt (May 30, 2002)

Thursday's (10/10/02) preseason Bulls-Celtics game will be broadcast over Fox Sports Network New England--channel 620 on your DirecTV dial. Game time is 7:30 ET / 6:30 CT.
:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Cool! I'm calling direct tv to order the fox package right now!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hey Ace!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Cool! I'm calling direct tv to order the fox package right now!


I just did mine before i posted...!!! Hope you get through to DirectTV in time!!! LOL:rbanana: :grinning:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Yep! All done now! Hopefully I will be able to see more Bulls preseason games after the Boston game with the foxsports package. whats cool is they let me sign up for it for only a month then it will disconnect


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Why disconnect then?*



> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Yep! All done now! Hopefully I will be able to see more Bulls preseason games after the Boston game with the foxsports package. whats cool is they let me sign up for it for only a month then it will disconnect


when i had nba league pass before even without the fox sports package(I did not order that)whenever the games were on direct tv, i still got the fox sports stations. but when the games were over, the station would go black..


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

do i have to re-order league pass if i got it last year? or will it come back automatically?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Can't wait to see the new Bulls paly the Celtics, its gonna be awsome, and maybe since you are a very good team now we can finaly beat you :grinning:, as you know the Celtics always loose vs the Bulls. 
BTW if you have dish network its on channel 435 :yes:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> do i have to re-order league pass if i got it last year? or will it come back automatically?


No, it renews automatically unless you call & cancel each season.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Why disconnect then?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> when i had nba league pass before even without the fox sports package(I did not order that)whenever the games were on direct tv, i still got the fox sports stations. but when the games were over, the station would go black..


Damn. So I might not have even had to order the Foxsports deal huh? Oh well, better safe tahn sorry, now I know I will see the Bulls Celtics game, thats worth $12 bucks alone to me.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

If you have direct tv, and want to watch the games but dont want to buy league pass, I have bad new for you. You HAVE TO get league pass. DO NOT buy the sports package. Everygame will be blacked out whether its basketball, hockey, or whatever. You will only get regular programming like bluetorch, which will be on like 10 channels at the same time. ... The sports pack is still cool though, personally I gota have Speed Channel for Moto GP. And also if you like the Knicks - the games are blacked out on MSG but they replay them at 10pm PST and theyre not blacked out.

Get the league pass, you won't regret it....:mrt: who doen't get league pass.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

:gbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: 

Oh yeah baby! It's on like Donkey Kong! I'm hooked up with NBA League Pass and I can't wait for my boys to lace em up. 

I don't want any of you JC-naysayers backpeddling and half-stepping when JC busts out this year. None of this "I knew he was going to be great" stuff either. All I want to hear is, "You're right Michael, JayWill has turned out to be a good back-up PG this season. And if JC turns out to be a "bust", I'll come to the carpet and admit I was wrong. But don't worry, that's not going to happen!

Anyway Go Bulls!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Anyone watching the game while on-line? ESPN.com has decided NOT to show the game breakdown for this game. 

I hate those Nobs! Why can't they help me slack off at work by watching the Boys play?

:upset:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Anyone watching the game while on-line? ESPN.com has decided NOT to show the game breakdown for this game.
> 
> I hate those Nobs! Why can't they help me slack off at work by watching the Boys play?
> ...


I feel your pain Lizzy...Apparently, there are no live updates available.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

I saw on another Bulls message board that the audio can be found here.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

OMG - Thank You so much!!!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Where do I click to listen to the Bulls live? I am not used to use this thing.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Click on his link and there's an icon in the upper right corner of the page that says on air now: listen live. Papa Joe Chevelier. 

Click that and you can listen.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

2nd Q - One of the Boston announcers makes an early prediction - JWill for ROY.:rbanana:

EC has 13/8 with time left in the 1st Half. Annoucners say he is 'A Monster' and 'Light on his tootsies'


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

These Boston announcers are saying some great things about the Bulls.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Celt Outrebound 24-13... Look like the Bulls are learning Bill way...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

One just said "I told you the Bulls were going to be good."

:yes: 

FizerFanatic - thanks so much for the link. I really wanted to know what was up for the first game of the season.

BTW - I think the announcer wants to date Curry. For real.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> These Boston announcers are saying some great things about the Bulls.


I'm not watching the game tonight, but at least 2 of the Bulls-Celts games last year were on the Celts network on League Pass, and Heinsohn/Gorman raved about the Bulls. They're coming from a size-starved team, to be sure.

Mike Breen (Knicks radio analyst who does TV when Marv Albert has a national engagement) and Clyde Frazier also like what the Bulls are doing.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> One just said "I told you the Bulls were going to be good."
> 
> :yes:
> ...


No problem, glad I could help you slack off at work. :laugh:

I hope those announcers are right, I don't care much for our schedule to start off the regular season.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

The Bulls came up short, 115-104. Curry led Chicago (0-1) with 21 points and eight rebounds, and Fred Hoiberg had 18 points.

Pierce dropped in 28 points for the Celts.

To anyone who listened to the broadcast: Were Jalen, Donyell and ERobb held out of the game?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I believe that they were scratched due to injury before the tip. Sore hammies is what I heard.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I believe that they were scratched due to injury before the tip. Sore hammies is what I heard.


Thanks. Maybe this wasn't such a bad showing for the Bulls afterall. Sounds like the Celts had their full compliment of players available while we were short-handed. In addition to Pierce's 28, I understand that Walker added 16 points. According to reports the Bulls had six players in double figures tonight.

It also sounds like scoring won't be an issue for the Bulls this season. Now, if they can just learn how to stop the other guy from scoring...


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

*The Box Score is up on ESPN!*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=221010002

It looks like Crawford started.
Hassell: 7 assists.
Curry: 21 points, 8 rebounds, 31 minutes, 3 fouls.
Chandler: 10 points, 5 rebounds, 6 fouls, 4 TOs, 21 minutes
We made 28-34 free throws.
Curry/Chandler: 13-19 from the field.
JWill/JCraw: 8-25 from the field, but Crawford was 3-6 from 3 point line.
Hoiberg: 18 points, 4 assists.
Baxter: 3 points, 4 rebounds in 7 minutes.
Brunson/JWill/JCraw played 61 minutes, so one of those guys played a little SG.
Fizer only played 6 minutes. Did he get hurt?
Boston shot 14-26 from the three point line. Their adjusted field goal percentage was an amazing 61%.
Pierce and Delk combined had an adjusted field goal percentage of 90%! Where was Hassell's defense?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

What is up with Chandler's fouls? 6 in 21 is going to force the Bulls into starting Marshall or Fizer at the 4. He needs to cut back on those to secure a starting spot.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Why BCH? We don't need Chandler in at the end of the game? Of course, fouls are never good, but it isn't like we need to save him for crunch time.

Kwame had a nice game tonight.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think in close games his defense will be needed. He can alter shots on the weak side which will allow perimeter players to play tough D on the outside, preventing easy shots.

Of course he can come in off the bench, but it would be nice to see a starting lineup of Curry and Chandler as soon as possible, and it is something Tyson has control over.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Maybe I am being too rash on Chandler but what's up with the tech at the end of the four quarter on his six fouls. Looking back, I think the Sheed comparison is very good if his attitude keeps going like this. His intensity is good but I want him to control it and utilize it on the court instead of going to his mouth... I am worried...


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

From folks who watched the game, it sounds like Chandler spent a lot of time guarding Antoine Walker. He probably is a foul waiting to happen guarding a guy like Walker near the 3 point line. I don't think we learn much about how foul prone he will be this year, since there aren't a lot of Antoine Walker-type PFs out there. And we can always stick Marshall on those kinds of guys.

The foul problem will be Curry, especially as his offense gets better and better. Teams might start going after him on the defensive end, so that they don't have to deal with him on the offensive end. I am not sure he will have much of an answer for that right now.

By the way, Curry (21 pts, 8 rbs, 31 min) outplayed Battie (7 pts, 5 rbs, 23 min) and Bagaric (4 pts, 6 rbs, 17 min) outplayed Baker (2 pts, 3 rbs, 5 fouls, 18 min). If we can get that kind of production out of our center position on a regular basis, we could win a lot of games.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Tyson Chandler, the guy so many of you are raving about, saying he's the next thing, fouled out of a preseason game? How? Shouldn't he have dominated in this type of setting? Was it just an off game or what?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Tyson Chandler, the guy so many of you are raving about, saying he's the next thing, fouled out of a preseason game? How? Shouldn't he have dominated in this type of setting? Was it just an off game or what?


It is just a preseason game, the first one at that, and he is still just a kid. Why the rush to judgement?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Both of our 'supposed' PG's are shooting guards*

I guess in the 'new' NBA a PG is a SG with handles.

Whassup with this?

_Williams entered with 4:32 remaining in the first quarter and finished with 11 points and one assist in 22 minutes. Crawford had 13 points, two assists and no turnovers in 26 minutes.
_

3 assists in 48 minutes. Thats AWFUL :no: considering the big men that we have. 

And look at this:
_JWill/JCraw: 8-25 from the field_

25 shots!!!!!????!!!!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Having offensive-minded PG's in a triangle offense is totally fine. Having low assist numbers isn't TOTALLY fine but let's not define a PG by the stats. You think all PG's need to shoot no more than 10 times a game and dish out a minimum of 6 assists?

It's true that great PG's get fairly big assist numbers. But it's more true that MOST great players get unusually large assist numbers, because smart basketball players with tremendous talent can pass out of double-teams and find an open man. KG had 5.2 assists a game, Kobe had 5.5, Vince got 4, T-Mac and Stackhouse had 5.3 each. Point guards do a lot of distributing the ball, but so do a lot of people. You think all those guys should be running the point for their teams?

Derek Fisher and Lindsey Hunter, the PG combo for the modern success of the triangle offense, combined for 4.2 assists per game last season. 

Obviously, Jay and Jamal are going to be more talented players than Fisher and Hunter, but if they are going to grow into their roles as PG's in the triangle, then we're going to be seeing a lot of them shooting and spreading defenses with perimeter sharpness and not so much penetrating and kicking it out.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: The Box Score is up on ESPN!*



> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=221010002
> Pierce and Delk combined had an adjusted field goal percentage of 90%! Where was Hassell's defense?


Thanks for the link!

A regards Hassell and defense, it looks from the box like he lined up at SF. Though it's difficult to tell from the box, I'm guessing that there's no way Hassell could guard PG, SG, and SF all at the same time. You can probably chalk most of that scoring up to Hoiberg, Crawford, Jay, and our journeyman duo of Brunson and Graves (27 minutes between them).

How about those assists?! Hassell and Hoiberg looking like PGs?

No Rose, no ERob, no Marshall, six minutes of Fizer..... and we still score 104. I wouldn't get too concerned about this season based on this game.

:rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Box Score is up on ESPN!*



> No Rose, no ERob, no Marshall, six minutes of Fizer..... and we still score 104.


exactly.........atleast if we lose nowadays, we won't get blown out like we used to.........these kids can score........we got like 7 players capable of gettin double figures any given night.......

crawford
williams
robinson
marshall
curry
rose
hassell


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Tyson Chandler, the guy so many of you are raving about, saying he's the next thing, fouled out of a preseason game? How? Shouldn't he have dominated in this type of setting? Was it just an off game or what?


Well if you read the thread, it says that he was guarding Antoine Walker. If you watch basketball, you know that Walker likes to play on the perimeter. The kid has not had a lot of experience guarding guys on the perimeter. Tyson is what, 19 or 20 years old and he is supposed to be tearing up the 2nd best team in the east? This wasn't exactly Summer League competition, so him fouling out of the first preseason game isn't going to make me want to jump off a tall building or anything. I think most Bulls fans are realistic in their expectations for Chandler this season. He's still very raw offensively, I'm not looking for big numbers this year.


----------

